# Rute für Naturköderangeln



## spaniac (22. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer klassischen Naturköderrute für den Kutter. Folgende Ruten habe ich für den Kutter bereits:

2,70m Exori Thor 50-200g WG zum Pilken
Sportex Carat Z 60-80g WG zum Light-Pilken

Bisher habe ich die Exori immer zum Naturköderangeln genommen (200g Blei), nur ist mir das Teil deutlich zu kurz um große Vorfächer zu nutzen.

Folgende Anforderungen habe ich an die Rute:

- 3,20-3,50m lang
- Stationärrollenhalterung
- kein reiner Glasfaserknüppel
- bis 300g WG (macht das Sinn?)
- um 100 EUR

Bisher habe ich folgende Ruten gefunden:

Modell-Bezeichnung: WFT Charisma Senso Pilk New Concept 2-tlg. (1D-B 185-300)
Länge (m): 3,0
Transport-Länge (m): 1,55
Wurfgewicht (g): 120-420
Gewicht (g): 370
Teile: 2

115 EUR

Produktbezeichnung: PENN International Ocean Fighter (1D-B 540-300)
Länge (m): 3,0
Transportlänge(m): 1,55
Wurfgewicht(g): 100-400
Schnurklasse (lbs): 20
Gewicht (g): 450
Teile: 2

155 EUR

155 EUR

Shimano Force Master AX Boat
Länge: 300cm
Teile: 2
Gewicht: 431g
WG: 250g
Transportlänge: 154cm

70 EUR

Leider alle zu kurz :/

Andere Ideen?


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

ne klassische naturköder rute fürn kudder ist 3,90-4,20 lang. wg ab 500 g bzw. bis 1,5 kg blei belastbar. 

ich hab ne dam bis 500 g wg und ne balzer mit wechselspitzen bis 1,5 kg.
bis 300 g würde ich dir rhino big fisch in 3 m empfehlen.
ps ne multi ist bei den bleigewichten wesendlich besser.

du meinst glaube ich eher das aktive fischen mit leichten gewichten.
ich fische naturköder nicht unter 400 g.


----------



## spaniac (22. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

Sagen wir es mal anders: habe bisher immer ein 200g Blei und buttvorfach genommen. Bis wieviel Gewicht sollte man denn in der Ostsee um Fehmarn gehen? Multirolle ist keine Option, ich will vorhandenes material nutzen.

Weitere Ideen/Meinungen?


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

das höchste was ich hatte waren 1,2 kg blei. unter der brücke durch :q
fische aber auch direkt am kutter , bzw. suche durch die drift den grund nach dorsch oder platte ab.
damit das in der andrift nicht unterm kudder auftreibt sind dann solch gewichte nötig . in der abdrift ist das gewicht dann ewtas geringer .
langelandbelt schon allein durch die strömung selten unter 600 g:m

200 g mit buttvorfach ist im endeffekt aktives fischen. auswerfen in der andrift und unter spannung übern grund ziehen und bei abdr. laufen lassen .


----------



## spaniac (22. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

aber nichts anderes ist es mit den höheren gewichten doch auch, oder? nur dass die strömung stärker ist.

fische halt meistens vom kutter rund im fehmarn. da sind 300g blei doch ok, oder?


----------



## micha_2 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

nehme meistens meine Greys SRX 4,50m bis 2000g. wobei bei tonne 5 schon mit 1700g geangelt. wenn du mit 200g aufwärts angelst kannst du nich mehr werfen, und grad die lngen vorfächer von 4,50m geht schon gar nich. da brauchst, wie mein vorgänger schon sagt, höheres gewicht. andrift evl.850g, abdrift reichen dann vielleicht 500g. aber da angeln meist direkt am kutter oder legst in der abdrift auf grund und läßt raustreiben, was aber mit pilkangler auf ein kahn nich geht.
ansonst bleib bei 100-150g mit pilkrute ein haken über eins hinter'n blei, kurzes vorfach gesamt max. nen meter. was du noch werfen kannst. damit werfen, auf grund und dann leicht alle 20sek immer rananzupfen(ähnlich jiggen, nur ganz gefühl voll).
bringt machmal, grad bei weniger drift und im flachen mehr fisch


----------



## Quappenjäger (25. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

1,7 kg , hammer. so nen kilo is ja noch angenehm . da brauchst keine mücki bude mehr :q
das schlimme ist ja das viele das nicht glauben das wir solch ne gewichte im der ostsee fischen .


----------



## spaniac (27. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

moin,

danke erstmal für die rückmeldungen, habe über pm auch 2 angebote für nk-ruten bekommen, unter anderem eine zebco world champion natural bait 

zu den gewichten: auf nem normalen kutter rund um fehmarn sind mehr als 300g doch total übertrieben oder? alles ab 500g ist doch eher für norge geeignet... oder was sehe ich da falsch?


----------



## Daniel78 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

Also als ich dieses Jahr das erste mal vom Kutter angeln war, bin ich sehr gut mit 65 - 120g an einer 3,00m Spinnrute ausgekommen  Ok. Köder war auch GuFi. Die 500g für die Ostsee kann ich euch ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht abnehmen. ;-)


----------



## micha_2 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

ihr müßt mal richtig lesen. wenn du in der andrift stehst und nich werfen tust, was über 200g auch nich mehr geht und ein 4,50m forfach angelst, dann must du wenn noch bischen Strom auf die schnur drückt, mit höreren gewichten angeln. du angelst vor dem boot und läst nich durchtreiben, da du sonst die angler der anderen seite einsammeln tust. in der abdrift kannst dann auch mal mit 300g klar kommen, aber wie gesagt sind pilkangler in der nähe, oder stehst irgenwo mang dazwischen, kannste nich raustreibenlassen und mußt dein vorfach wieder am boot halten, und das geht nu mal nur mit hohem gewicht. ich habe es 2mal bis jetzt gehabt, an tonne5 geangelt bei ententeich. nur das problem tag vorher war sturm und der strom ist natürlich noch da, was du als pilkangler nur bedingt mitbekommst und dann mit 125-150g in der andrift immer noch klar kommen tust. nur diese art der naturköderangelei erfordert dann hohes gweicht, ansonst werden dir deine mitangler schon paar takte erzählen. wenn wir mit 40mann auf'n kahn alle so angeln, haste kaum probleme mit dem nachbar, auch bei 1500g angeln nich.


----------



## spaniac (27. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

ok, jetzt ist mir das klar geworden, danke micha. werde mich einfach mit ein paar schwereren gewichten ausstatten, eine rute habe ich auch gefunden (gebraucht):

zebco world champion natural bait.

freue mich schon, wenn die rute das erste mal getestet werden kann


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*



spaniac schrieb:


> ok, jetzt ist mir das klar geworden, danke micha. werde mich einfach mit ein paar schwereren gewichten ausstatten, eine rute habe ich auch gefunden (gebraucht):
> 
> zebco world champion natural bait.
> 
> freue mich schon, wenn die rute das erste mal getestet werden kann


 

das nen feines stöckchen #6 wirst viel spass mit haben.


----------



## djoerni (28. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> das nen feines stöckchen #6 wirst viel spass mit haben.



jupp. habe ich auch. ist ein super stock!


----------



## spaniac (28. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

das hoffe ich auch. ein 4m vorfach befindet sich bereits in der produktion 

Hat jmd noch einen tipp für einen köder ausser watti, auf den ggf. auch dorsche beissen?


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*



spaniac schrieb:


> das hoffe ich auch. ein 4m vorfach befindet sich bereits in der produktion
> 
> Hat jmd noch einen tipp für einen köder ausser watti, auf den ggf. auch dorsche beissen?


 

ringler, herringsstücke , krabben usw, alles was die leos so futtern. wattis und ringler ist aber am besten.

das vorfach mit 3 haken bestücken . oder mit 2 und nen dritten über dem schlepprohr.


----------



## DorschChris (29. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

Und wenn Wittlinge da sind, dann fängste dir ein paar, schneidest die in kleine Fetzen und angelst damit weiter auf die Wittlinge 
Die gehen da echt wie blöde drauf und es hält länger am Haken als ein Wurm.
Außerdem sparste dir Geld und Nerven.

Ansonsten auf Dorsch und Platte sind Wattis und Ringler top!


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. September 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Und wenn Wittlinge da sind, dann fängste dir ein paar, schneidest die in kleine Fetzen und angelst damit weiter auf die Wittlinge
> Die gehen da echt wie blöde drauf und es hält länger am Haken als ein Wurm.
> Außerdem sparste dir Geld und Nerven.
> 
> Ansonsten auf Dorsch und Platte sind Wattis und Ringler top!


 |good:|good:


----------



## spaniac (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

moin,

habe meine zebco nun einmal vom kutter aus geangelt und ich muss sagen: das teil ist ja mit 4m ein absolutes monster und nicht so recht zu handeln. gerade wenn man zwischendurch mit einer anderen rute mal zum pilken ansetzt kann man die 4m rute schlecht verstauen.

bin deswegen am überlegen, mir eine uptiderute um 3m zu holen, mit einer multi auszustatten und mit max 400/500g zu angeln, eher um 200-300g.

habt ihr einen  tipp für eine multifähige uptide? ist die shimano beastmaster cx uptide multirollenfähig? habt ihr andere empfehlungen?


----------



## djoerni (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

habe ne balzer magna matrix uptide mit ner kleinen abu multi. klappt super, auch wenn die vorfachlänge natürlich wesentlich kürzer ausfällt.


----------



## Baitcaster (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

Schau mal bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen. Die haben die eine oder andere da
Ich fische die Abu Suveran und bin sehr zufrieden damit, da sie in unterschiedlichen Längen gefischt werden kann. Und die Bisse merkt man auch, egal wie lütt die Fische sind.
Belastbar bis 1,5Kg Grundgewicht und ne max. Länege von 4,7m, meine ich...
Kostet irgendwas bei 150-200Tacken..


----------



## spaniac (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

Mahlzeit und frohes fest.

Bei mir lag eine balzer 71 uptide 250 unterm Baum. Leider ist auf dem verbindungsZapfen kleberrückstände, so dassan die rutenteile nur 2cm aufeinanderschieben kann. das kann doch so nicht korrekt sein oder? Foto folgt noch...


----------



## XDorschhunterX (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

Hallo, hab das Thema mitverfolgt. 

@Spaniac du solltest dir im Klaren, sein was du willst. Deine vorhandenen Ruten waren dir zu kurz, die 4m Zebco WC Natural Bait war dir zu lang und zu schwer(wobei ich mir auch den Einsatz mit einer Stationärrolle in Zusammenspiel mit der World Champion kaum vorstellen kann oder will). Willst du nun eine klassische Naturköderrute oder eine Pilk-/Rute mit der Du Brandungs-bzw Buttvorfächer neben deinen pilkenden Nachbarn auf dem Kutter werfen und angeln kannst. Nun willst du eine kürzere Uptiderute zum Naturköderangen auf dem Kutter. Zusätzlich willst du aber auch noch mit einer Pilkrute am gleichen Tag so zwischendurch pilken. Solange ist der Kapt'n gar nicht draußen. Verzettel dich nicht mit zuvielen Methoden und Möglichkeiten für einen Tag. 
1.mußt du das ganze Kram mit auf dem Kutter schleppen und 2. bist du mehr am Bauen als am Angeln. 
Wenn du mit Würmern/Naturködern angeln willst, dann tue es auch, dann aber konsequent. 
Was Micha_2 zu dem Thema geschrieben hat ist schon in groben Zügen das klassische Naturköderangeln, wenn es auch schon in die wettkampftaugliche Richtung geht.
Wenn ich mit Würmern/Naturködern fische dann ausschließlich das dem Tag. Deine 4 M Zebco WC ist doch noch human. Ich fische ausschließlich Naturköderruten um die 4,50 m und ebensolange Vorfächer. Das am Anfang unhandlich, schwer und kompliziert erscheint, kann ich nachvollziehen. War bei mir am Anfang ebenso. Man gewöhnt sich an alles, auch das man Bleie, die mehr wie 1000 g wiegen, mit auf die Ostsee schleppt. Zugegeben 1700g brauchte ich noch nicht, aber 1200gr -1400g habe ich auch schon in der Ostsee bei WS 7 und 1,5-2 Kn Drift gefischt. Wenn du nun nur noch 200.300gr mit max 500gr fischen willst, wirst du schnell merken, daß du damit nicht weit kommst und es bei 200-300gr sehr viel Tüddel mit den Nachbarn gibt. Bei 500gr sehen die meisten Uptide Ruten schon rech krumm aus das ich da Angst um den Stock hätte. Ich fische sehr selten unter 600-700gr und schleppe solche "Brandungsbleie" kaum noch mit. Wenn man mehrere 800gr, 900gr usw Bleie bei hat, ist die Kiste schwer genug,daß man Bleie die man eh nicht braucht daheim läßt.


----------



## spaniac (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

@dorschhunter: da hast du recht. es ist aber auch wirklich etwas schwierig alles zu beurteilen, sofern man es nicht selbst einmal ausprobiert hat. die uptide 250 hält bis 1000g aus, ich bin gespannt.

hier noch das bild von dem verbindungszapfen, auf dem der kleberfleck auf voller länge drauf ist. das ist doch so nicht gewollt, oder? was kann man dagegen tun (ausser reklamieren, das mach ich eh ).


----------



## XDorschhunterX (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

Leider ist auf dem Bild mangels Belichtung nur ein dunkler Zapfen einer Rute zu sehen. Kleberreste gehören eigentlich bei keiner Rute zur Standardaustattung und sind als Mangel zu sehen. Klar kannst du sie reklamieren würde ih auch machen


----------



## spaniac (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rute für Naturköderangeln*

ok, konnte die klebereste sehr schonend mit einem scharfen messer abkratzen ohne die lackierung oder den zapfen zu beschädigen.

werde berichten, sobald die rute im einsatz war!


----------

